# Who Answers Lottery Prayers?



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

Today marks one week from the lottery results- I have been nicer to people this week, answered all phone calls, responded to text messages promptly, only ate healthy foods and kept my raft out of the snow. 



I was wondering what else could be done to insure one permit finds its way to my email box?


----------



## Chunkylover53 (Feb 6, 2019)

Ha ha! Way to pay it forward. Been doing the same thing. If I pick up a permit, I'll invite you. What did you put in for btw?

Cheers


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

What gets me is the 2 weeks of anticipation.


----------



## Chunkylover53 (Feb 6, 2019)

No kidding. It's painful &#55357;&#56867;


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey at least they trickle them in, and slowly let us down one river at a time. Only 3 more days to find out I didn't get a salt permit, then the 14th all four of the four rivers get to let me down. The 15th desolation will tell me no, and I am left with just the slightest glimmer of hope on the 16th. This is the day that the yampa lets me down. 

But hey, maybe it's not that bad, it was just me that didn't draw anything.. I will start texting all of my 12 or so friends that put in together. Surely one of them drew something. And then one by one, they will crush my dreams.

Destined to be forced to play the cancellation game once again. It's a repetitive nightmare. 

Good times, happy thoughts


----------



## Chunkylover53 (Feb 6, 2019)

Amen brother. Then the cancellation shit show begins...


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

"And then . . . one by one . . . they will crush my dreams." 

I can relate.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

I feel sorry for all you poor suckers that are playing the pessimist game. I for one know I will win a Middle Fork permit, main Salmon permit, Yampa permit AND a Salt permit!


----------



## Chunkylover53 (Feb 6, 2019)

I like your optimism. Can I go with you? 

Having a packraft improves my attitude too, there are some epic low water runs out there.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

AzPackrafter said:


> I feel sorry for all you poor suckers that are playing the pessimist game. I for one know I will win a Middle Fork permit, main Salmon permit, Yampa permit AND a Salt permit!


Soooooo... Are you going on these rivers pre or post permit season? 

Its not that I don't have faith that I will draw a permit. I just like to have realistic expectation. This way when I don't get a permit, I am better equipped for the let down. 

I do have a little faith but it's not to draw a permit.. I had a middle fork, main, and hells canyon last year.. All cancellations of course.

my large group has drawn 2 permits in the last 7 years. However we have managed to float the main, or middle fork every year by picking up a cancellation.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

Chunkylover53 said:


> I like your optimism. Can I go with you?
> 
> Having a packraft improves my attitude too, there are some epic low water runs out there.


Certainly, only 2 though...you pick which 2.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

*Who answers lottery Permits?*



Chunkylover53 said:


> Ha ha! Way to pay it forward. Been doing the same thing. If I pick up a permit, I'll invite you. What did you put in for btw?
> 
> Cheers


Folks who won permits, and invite you on trips. I think it is the best chance of going most of us have!

May your good Karma come back to you!!!


----------



## Chunkylover53 (Feb 6, 2019)

Totally agree. BTW, if I get a permit, you're invited! 

Cheers


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

I must be living "right" somehow - I drew a MF cancellation in 2017 (1st time down) and in '18 in the main drawing - the MF again and the Yampa (Yampa ran out of water and I cancelled 60+ day's out). 
I don't take things to serious, and also invited 3 un-kowns from the BUZZ down the MF due to the rest of my affiliates schedule/trip conflicts. Great group, best rafts, gear and abilities on the river at that time.
Shooting for a three-peat. Think positive!


----------



## Chunkylover53 (Feb 6, 2019)

Awesome! That's super cool. Sounds like you have some good river karma going.


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

Chunkylover53 said:


> Ha ha! Way to pay it forward. Been doing the same thing. If I pick up a permit, I'll invite you. What did you put in for btw?
> 
> Cheers





I am hoping for a Middle Fork Salmon permit. I have been down one time, but the water was a little high- and days one and two where VERY 'challenging'.


----------



## Chunkylover53 (Feb 6, 2019)

Cool, good luck. I've definitely had some intense days on the MF at high water. Velvet Falls is memorable. Late season MF trips are worth doing as well, you just have to go light and flat.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

I get myself ready to accept lottery letdowns by having a plan B in place before we even apply. We'll do North Fork Flathead for the scenery and camp days and then flip it around for the daily on the Middle Fork for our yahoo's and whoopee's. 

Seems like someone in our group always pulls a permit and we never have to go to plan B. Now that I've put it out there, this will be the year.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

MontanaLaz said:


> I get myself ready to accept lottery letdowns by having a plan B in place before we even apply. We'll do North Fork Flathead for the scenery and camp days and then flip it around for the daily on the Middle Fork for our yahoo's and whoopee's.
> 
> Seems like someone in our group always pulls a permit and we never have to go to plan B. Now that I've put it out there, this will be the year.



_*IF*_ for some odd reason I am let down with no permits, then my plan B is a hike into the Bob for a 8 day trip down the South Fork Flathead followed by a hike into Schaeffer meadows and a 4 or 5 day trip down the Middle fork out to highway 2


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Two seasons ago I got both a San Juan and Deso so I'm probably out of luck for the rest of the century. While I was riding the chair lift the other day my brother-in-law we were thinking about trips that don't require a permit. There are actually some good trips out there. Maybe not big whitewater or wilderness but still fun.

The powder at little old Powderhorn was great!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Only a little over 3hrs intil the salt results are out.. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

When do they come out? I've never seen a time 



codycleve said:


> Only a little over 3hrs intil the salt results are out..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

Midnight eastern time.

EDIT: Apparently not anymore. Seems like in years past you could login at that time to see results. Nothing yet.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah usually 10pm mtn time on the dot.... it is a dot gov so who knows.. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm not getting anything yet. I'd assume all lottery action was sorted this week. Applications closed at midnight mountain time I think, perhaps that's when results are posted.


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

12pm mountain time it is. Whoever answers lottery prayers listened, because I just won a Salt permit!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

And so it begins 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Have I told you how nice your eyes look lately? 

P.S. I didn't get pulled. 




bcpnick said:


> 12pm mountain time it is. Whoever answers lottery prayers listened, because I just won a Salt permit!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

yep...me too. If anyone scored a permit and has a spot after March 14th (I work all the way through the first two weeks but have the rest of the month off).


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

codycleve said:


> And so it begins


That's not the story I'm hoping to bring home...


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

I was let down by the Salt as well


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

My brother scored for 3/3. We're going to float, launching around the 26-27th of February if there’s water—back to back trips. Should have some room on both trips. Salt river


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

National suicide prevention hotline.
Call 1-800-273-8255
Available 24 hours everyday


----------



## crossfox21 (Feb 27, 2010)

As usual...Rec.Gov changes the rules at random. 
Said they would give us results on Feb. 14..now its saying Feb. 18th and 19th. Earlier today it showed they would give us results for the Selway and Hells on Feb. 13th...what gives?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

What gives is right. You would think a computer would pick the winners and flag the bad entries in a few seconds....Then a small team of diligent hard working federal employees would review the positive results and flagged entries in a couple of days,...no problem. 

That team probably had a few in office parties ...and/or spent to much time playing on their cell phones behind the desk (looking at raft porn on the buzz of course )


----------



## crossfox21 (Feb 27, 2010)

No accountability or consequences


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

Have Faith Buzzards!!!...I got lucky and hit the Salt, now its time to score on the MFS, Lodore, and run the shit out of Westwater 3 or 4 times this year!!! 

I tried to explain to a non-boater what we go thru this time of year, and it didn't connect. 

Good luck everyone! Good times and good lines!!!


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

FlyingDutchman said:


> That team probably had a few in office parties ...and/or spent to much time playing on their cell phones behind the desk (looking at raft porn on the buzz of course )


As a government contractor who just had a five week vacation I resent that; my phone doesn't get cell service here and craigslist is blocked so I am stuck here reading about you guys complaining on my government computer. Its a lot of work trying to look busy.

Think about it this way, the longer it takes to release the results the longer you can fantasize about the trips you won't actually be able to take. Frankly I hope I lose so I don't have to be TL again - I'm lazy that's why I work for the government:wink:.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

LOL


----------

